# how do you unroot after using the revolutionary root tool?



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

alright guys so this will be the official guide on how to unroot after using revolutionarys root method.

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/fo...uide-how-return-stock-revolutionary-root.html

thanks to furrito for the link.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Same unroot method as before?


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Thunderboltforums say they found a way and are in the process of posting a guide.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent you a private message. Good luck.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Phaded said:


> Same unroot method as before?


No. But it's not hard. The only real danger is flashing the wrong thing via Fastboot.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Why won't the previous unroot method work? Something with the hboot drivers that are installed or is it because of the security flag being permanently removed.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Revolutionary installs a protected S-OFF bootloader that prevents a PG05IMG file (or RUU) from updating the bootloader. It bypasses it.

This is a good thing if you are rooted, because it makes it very difficult to accidentally unroot. Stock root should even be able to accept an OTA without losing S-OFF.

However, if you want to unroot, you need to take an extra step of flashing a different bootloader via Fastboot. This is a bit dangerous if you don't flash the right thing. If you don't need to do this today, wait for the guide. If you do need to do this today, read the PM that I sent you.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Also... it's worth pointing out that Revolutionary is still a dev preview. I imagine the final release will include an S-ON tool (or something similar) to assist with unrooting.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i used revolutionary as well, and i got a FRU from verizon, need to swap, how do i return to S-On


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

IF i run the RUU.exe say from 605.7 that should undo it right


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just talked to the guys on #revolutionary , no way to bring back S-On ATM , but if you brick your phone verizon won't know it had a S-Off bootloader.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"masri1987 said:


> Just talked to the guys on #revolutionary , no way to bring back S-On ATM , but if you brick your phone verizon won't know it had a S-Off bootloader.


The retail Rep might not, but they have a new policy of having techs at the warehouse review it

Chance it, and you might get slapped with a $500 equipment charge.


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the process done on my phone without issue, I believe anyone looking to get back to S-On would be to manually flash proper hboot via adb/fastboot manual process, but first must get the Rom back to official before performing this process. Correct me if I'm wrong....I'm not a dev, but from what I have read I believe this process to be true


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> Sent you a private message. Good luck.
> 
> Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


If u don't mind can u pm the instructions. To.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Guide has been posted.

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/fo...uide-how-return-stock-revolutionary-root.html


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Appreciate it bro. I will post it the op for reference.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump. Can I get this thread posted somewhere people can use it?


----------

